# Frage zu Grafcet-Darstellung



## Bobbybau91 (25 November 2015)

Morgen zusammen, kurze Frage zu GRAFCET:




Wofür stehen bei GRAFCET diese Klammern bzw. welche Werte müssen hier rein?


Gruß Bob


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2015)

Ich meine, da wird ein Unter-Grafcet aufgerufen, welches auf einem anderen Plan/Blatt dargestellt ist.

Harald


----------



## marlob (25 November 2015)

Das ist ein sogenannter "Zwangssteuernder Befehl"



> Ein übergeordneter GRAFCET steuert untergeordnete GRAFCETs mitsogenannten zwangssteuernden Befehlen. Der zwangssteuernde Befehl istverknüpft mit einem Schritt und wird dargestellt als Rechteck mit Doppellinie. Inder geschweiften Klammer stehen die Schritte, die zwangsweise gesteuertwerden.


Quelle: Festo


----------



## BlaueRose (26 November 2015)

Genau wie marlob schon sagte, es sind zwangssteuernde Befehle.

davon gibt es 4 Arten:
{*} heißt der zwangsgesteuerte Ablauf (ZA) wird in die momentane Situation eingefroren.
{100} heißt vom ZA wird Schritt 100 aktiviert
{INIT} heißt nur INIT Schritt von ZA wird aktiviert, anderen Schritte vom ZA werden deaktiviert
{} heißt ZA wird in die leere Situation gesteuert, dass bedeutet alle Schritte vom ZA werden deaktiviert.

Quelle: "GRAFCET" von Festo (kann ich empfehlen, ISBN: 978-3-427-54867-6)


----------



## Bobbybau91 (26 November 2015)

OK, danke für die Hilfe, das hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen


----------



## Polk (13 Dezember 2015)

Wichtig ist noch zu wissen, dass der Grafcet welcher zwangsgestuert wird, sich für die Dauer der Zwangssteuerung nicht verändern kann!

Das wurde/wird leider oft in einigen Büchern flasch dargestellt!

Quelle: Arbeitsheft "GRAFCET" vom Europa-Lehrmittelverlag  (ISBN 978-3-8085-3763-3)


----------



## blummark (25 April 2017)

Und weiß zufällig jemand wie man die zwangsgesteuerten Befehle in codesys realisieren kann. Die Grundstruktur habe ich AS programmiert, aber wir programmiere ich diese Aktion?


----------



## matt (3 Juni 2019)

AS und Grafcet ist *nicht *das Gleiche.
Ähnlich wie bei C++ und Pascal: Wenn man einen C++ Code hat und möchte diesen in Pascal portieren muss man Dinge anders programmieren, weil nicht die gleichen Sprachkonstrukte vorhanden sind.
Man muss also mit den Möglichkeiten von AS das gleiche Verhalten wie im Grafcet-Plan programmieren.
Dies kann man aber nur bewerkstelligen, wenn man den Grafcet-Plan lesen kann und wenn man "AS" programmieren kann.

Seit kurzem gibt es eine Lösung mit Grafcet-Studio: Man verwendet eine CODESYS V3 Bibliothek "GrafcetEngine" und anschließend kann man den Grafcet 1:1 mit der Software Grafcet-Studio abzeichnen und anschließend in die Codesys-Steuerung übertragen.
Genau ist das in diesem Wiki beschrieben: www.mhj-wiki.de


----------



## Azubine (28 Oktober 2020)

danke für die Antwort und Hilfe


----------

